# want to chat in our lab through lan



## rosemolr (Aug 23, 2008)

hey anyone please help me wit some small v.b or dos programs to chat in our collage computer lab.we are feeling very bore in those place..thankss.in advance


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

Try this *www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/LAN-Messaging-Clients/UMD-Chat.shtml


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 25, 2008)

i forget to mention something..i dont want a software with big interface..i'am looking for a application in c or  c++ or in v.b..coz otherwise we will be caught easily


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 25, 2008)

IPmessenger -> probably one of the best. Supports logging and file transfer too.
*www.ipmsg.org/index.html.en

Size -> 106KB


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

rosemolr said:


> i forget to mention something..i dont want a software with big interface..i'am looking for a application in c or  c++ or in v.b..coz otherwise we will be caught easily


I think most will have big interface.the only software i have found with small one is pidgin and google talk
Anyways Good Luck with your search.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I think most will have big interface.the only software i have found with small one is pidgin and google talk


lol.

Sorry, had to.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 25, 2008)

try popup messenger....not much big interface
but still big


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2008)

or just use netsend  if u can.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> try popup messenger....not much big interface
> but still big


lol...sorry but had too


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Aug 30, 2008)

dude use windows remote assistance.u can chat from tht program.save the invitation as file and send it to whomever u want.then u can chat with them and share screen also.send files too.
the biggest advantage is you need not build anything ,or carry any drive to lab,its already built in
and disadvantage is  group chatting is not possible.


----------



## prathamtawde (Sep 11, 2008)

Try Netmeeting..

It's available in windows by default so neednot install any outside application.
Avaialble in C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\conf.exe
and you can chat, share files and even share desktop's 

IPMessenger is also a good option..
We use the same in our office to share file and chat


----------

